# Antenna Plans available



## Unclelevi (Jun 27, 2010)

I have plans with pictures of my 9-band inverted V antenna. I get world wide with this antenna with 100W. It cost me about $25 to build and took just one afternoon. If anyone is interested in the plans e-mail me at [email protected] and I can e-mail you a set.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Why not just put them up on scribd or another site and provide the link? You probably won't get anyone sending you their email with only 3 posts.....just sayin'


----------



## Unclelevi (Jun 27, 2010)

*Plans not available*

You're probably right. I no longer have plans available.


----------

